# il l'a faite sienne



## Aoyama

Bonjour à tous.
On revient ici au problème de l'accord du p.p. _suivi d'un COD_.
Dans une phrase comme :
*(...) , cette idéologie, il l'a faite sienne.*
Ou encore (exemple dans le dictionnaire F-A de ce site) :
*Ces idées, il les a faites siennes.*
L'accord est-il vraiment correct si l'on considère que "sienne(s)" est ici COD du verbe faire ?


----------



## itka

> *(...) , cette idéologie, il l'a faite sienne.*
> Ou encore (exemple dans le dictionnaire F-A de ce site) :
> *Ces idées, il les a faites siennes.*
> L'accord est-il vraiment correct si l'on considère que "sienne(s)" est ici COD du verbe faire ?


Il ne me semble pas que "siennes" soit COD de faire. 
J'analyserais plutôt cette phrase comme : 
_les_ : COD  de faire
siennes : attribut de _les_

Faire ici joue un rôle de copule, non ?


----------



## quinoa

Oui il faut l'accord car cela vient de "elles sont devenues les siennes".
Atention le COD, c'est "les".
Origine : Il a fait ces idées siennes.
Il a rendu ces idées siennes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ferais _a priori_ le même accord qu'Itka et Quinoa. Toutefois, on peut considérer que le COD « réel » est plus complexe : on pourrait l'analyser comme à la fois _les_ et _siennes_ qui sont presque indissociables. On peut faire un parallèle avec le participe passé _fait_ précédé d'un pronom et suivi d'un infinitif (p.ex.: _il les a fait marcher_) où le participe reste toujours invariable…


----------



## quinoa

Et non, car le fameux "les" reprend "ces idées", il n'est pas l'élément du pronom possessif "le mien, les miens, etc.
Tout seul "siennes" est un simple adjectif.

Avec siennes le verbe "faire" ressemble à un verbe d'état, il les a "rendues "siennes.
Tandis que "les a fait marcher", il a fait marcher les gens.

Ce n'est pas la même configuration, en fin de compte...


----------



## Maître Capello

quinoa said:


> Et non, car le fameux "les" reprend "ces idées", il n'est pas l'élément du pronom possessif "le mien, les miens, etc.
> Tout seul "siennes" est un simple adjectif.


Evidemment… Je n'ai jamais prétendu le contraire…





> Avec siennes le verbe "faire" ressemble à un verbe d'état, il les a "rendues "siennes.
> Tandis que "les a fait marcher", il a fait marcher les gens.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la même configuration, en fin de compte...


Eh bien, on peut quand même se poser la question, car :

_Il les a fait(es) siennes_ = il a fait qu'elles soient siennes ≠ il les a faites et elles sont siennes


----------



## quinoa

oui, je vous suis maintenant, me sui emballé après cod "réel" et l'indissociation "les" et "siennes". J'ai cru que vous les mettiez dans le même groupe cod. Ils ne font pas partir du même groupe grammatical.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonsoir,

En principe, on analyse en effet la phrase de la façon suivante:

Ces idées, il les a faites siennes.
_*il*_ (sujet)
_*les *_(COD du verbe faire, placé avant, d'où accord du participe)
_*a faites*_ (verbe)
_*siennes *_(attribut du COD les > donc accordé comme ce COD)

Du point de vue du sens, on retrouve effectivement l'analyse: Il a fait qu'elles soient siennes (le verbe être indique bien la correspondance étroite entre "les" et "siennes", d'où le statut d'attribut). C'est la disposition syntaxique qui commande l'accord du participe. 

Dans le cas de "Elle, il l'a fait entrer", "faire" est l'un de ces verbes-exceptions qui ne s'accordent jamais quand ils sont suivis d'un infinitif (comme laisser, savoir, pouvoir, permettre, devoir, etc.) > Il ne l'a pas "faite", il a fait qu'elle entre... Mais dans ce cas de figure, de toute façon, pas d'attribut : l'infinitif "entrer" est COD de faire, et le pronom "l'" est COD de la locution "faire entrer"... (Il a fait > entrer > elle)


----------



## Aoyama

> On peut faire un parallèle avec le participe passé _fait_ précédé d'un pronom et suivi d'un infinitif (p.ex.: _il les a fait marcher_) *où le participe reste toujours invariable*…


C'est exactement ce que j'avais à l'esprit.
On entend d'ailleurs souvent : "la robe que je me suis faite faire/faite laver" etc.
Je reste à penser que "siennes" est un COD de faire, mais qu'il y a probablement une "hiérarchie" dans l'ordre des COD de cette phrase.
Evidemment, ne pas faire l'accord ici me choquerait _phonétiquement_ , mais l'explication donnée pour faire cet accord est difficile à soutenir pédagogiquement.


----------



## quinoa

Non, "sienne" n'est pas un cod mais comme dit plus haut l'attribut de (l'). Le verne "a fait" se comporte exactement comme un verbe d'état (=Il l'a rendue sienne)


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour Aoyama,

"Sienne" n'est pas à proprement parler COD de "faire", dans votre exemple; c'est "les" qui est COD, et "siennes" est attribut du COD, comme dans "Je vous vois surprise" ("surprise", attribut du COD "vous"), "Je la crois honnête", "Je le considère indispensable", etc. 

Pour ce qui est de trouver une explication plus ou moins convaincante de l'absence d'accord du participe, avec "faire + infinitif", peut-être peut-on expliquer que dans ce cas, le COD féminin n'est jamais complément du seul verbe "faire", mais de toute une locution "faire coudre", par ex, dans laquelle "faire" fonctionne un peu comme un auxiliaire...

La robe que j'ai fait coudre. 
que, COD de "faire coudre" ou "faire" est employé comme un semi-auxiliaire, donc "soudé" à coudre, et invariable. Si "faire" a un COD, ce ne peut pas être "que" (la robe), mais "coudre".

L'explication devient encore plus claire en comparant un cas où on accorde avec un cas où on n'accorde pas: La robe que j'ai faite / La robe que j'ai fait coudre.


----------



## Maître Capello

CABEZOTA said:


> L'explication devient encore plus claire en comparant un cas où on accorde avec un cas où on n'accorde pas: La robe que j'ai faite / La robe que j'ai fait coudre.


Oui, cependant on peut faire peu ou prou la même analyse avec _siennes_ :
_La robe qu'elle a faite._ / _La robe qu'elle a faite sienne._

Cela dit, les règles d'accord du participe passé ont beaucoup varié au fil des siècles et elles changeront sans doute encore à l'avenir. Mais il est vrai que _stricto sensu_ – d'après les règles en vigueur aujourd'hui – il faut accorder _fait_ avec le COD *apparent*, soit _l'_ (ou _qu'_ dans l'exemple ci-dessus)…


----------



## janpol

« siennes » est donc « attribut du cod », il s’accorde  avec ce cod. Si l’attribut du sujet se rencontre après quelques verbes (les verbes d’état), l’attribut du cod peut se présenter après une foule de verbes d’action. Le participe passé s’accorde tout à fait normalement (il les a faites siennes). Le hasard veut qu’on ait là le verbe «faire » comme dans la forme factitive mais il me semble que la ressemblance s’arrête là.  D’autres phrases : je les ai vus bleus, je les ai crues sincères, je l’ai choisi bien mûr…
Le cod réel et le cod  apparent ? Pas d’accord pour faire de « les +  siennes » le véritable cod. Remplaçons le pronom par un nom : si le groupe « nom + adjectif » est cod, l’adjectif  est épithète et non pas attribut du cod.
« Il a mangé la viande rouge » = « rouge » peut être 1°) attribut du cod : il a fait cuire cette viande pendant peu de temps avant  de la manger  2°) épithète (nom + adjectif = groupe cod) : entre une viande bien cuite et une autre qui l’était peu, il a préféré la seconde.
Le passage par la pronominalisation permet de différencier ces deux constructions : 1°) il l’a mangée rouge 2°) il l’a mangée.
Les deux solutions ne sont pas toujours recevables : il a conduit la voiture rouge = « il l’a conduite ». « Il l’a conduite rouge » n’a pas de sens…


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Le cod réel et le cod  apparent ? Pas d’accord pour faire de « les +  siennes » le véritable cod.


Je vais m'arrêter là puisque chacun campe sur ses positions , mais, pour moi, dans _Il les a faites siennes, _le COD *apparent* est _les_ alors que le COD *réel* est _qu'elles soient siennes_ puisque, comme je l'ai dit précédemment,  le sens de la phrase est _Il a fait qu'elles soient siennes_…


----------



## Aoyama

> pour moi, dans _Il les a faites siennes, _le COD *apparent* est _les_ alors que le COD *réel* est _qu'elles soient siennes_


C'est exactement, mais dit de façon plus claire, ce que je pense.
Quant à "siennes" *attribut du COD "les"*, cette explication m'a aussi été donnée par un collègue, mais je ne la comprends pas vraiment.


----------



## quinoa

Après les verbes : _rendre, faire, croire, juger, trouver, nommer, appeler,_ on rencontre un attribut qui indique la qualité du COD.
Ex: Je crois Paul *bon* *élève*. (*bon* *élève* est attribut de *Paul*)
Le roi voous fait *gouverneur*. (*gouverneur* est attribut de *vous*)

De plus, certains verbes qui admettent un attribut du complément d'objet sont accompagnés des mots :_pour, de, comme_; ce sont les verbes :_ traiter de, tenir poour, considérer comme, ..._
_Ex: Je considére cet homme comme un *tra*__*ître*._
Chacun tient Jean pour un *voleur*.


----------



## janpol

CITATION : Après les verbes : _rendre, faire, croire, juger, trouver, nommer, appeler,_ on rencontre un attribut qui indique la qualité du COD.

oui, mais la liste pourrait être beaucoup plus longue : aimer, détester, préférer, rêver, imaginer, voir, proclamer, manger, boire, sentir, choisir, peindre, décrire, chanter, penser, espérer, souhaiter etc etc
Décidément, la notion de cod réel ou apparent m'échappe...


----------



## Aoyama

> Décidément, la notion de cod réel ou apparent m'échappe...


Elle m'échappe pareillement, comme celle de l'attribut, surtout ici :
..._ cette idéologie, il l'a faite sienne ._
Sienne serait donc l'attribut de *la *(= idéologie, en apposition) ?


----------



## quinoa

Eh oui! attribut de l', qui reprend "cette idéologie".


----------



## Aoyama

Je comprends le raisonnement. Le problème c'est que "sienne(s)" n'est pas , à proprement parler, un adjectif comme "cru, grand" etc. N'étant pas un adjectif, peut-il vraiment être pris pour un attribut ? Peut-être, mais encore une fois, l'explication reste compliquée. Si le schéma : "il l'a fait faire (la robe)" est correct (pas d'accord), "il l'a fait sienne" (antécédent féminin) devrait l'être aussi (non ?) ... Le verbe à l'infinitif suivant "fait" pouvant aussi être pris pour un attribut.


----------



## janpol

c'est un adjectif et je l'entends très souvent employer avec la fonction attribut du sujet : au cours d'une partie de pétanque, les joueurs mesurent la distance qui sépare telle ou telle boule du but pour savoir à qui est le point; on entend alors la conclusion : "il est mien", "il est sien"...


----------



## quinoa

Un attribut, c'est un mot qui indique la qualité ou la manière d'être.
Il l'a fait faire. = Il a fait faire la robe.

Il l'a faite sienne. Il a fait l'idéologie sienne.

Ce n'est pas la même chose qui est en jeu car dans la 2ème, on peut gloser par il l'a rendue sienne.; On ne peut pas le dire avec "faire faire la robe", donc ce n'est pas pareil.

Quant sien, mien, tien, ils sont adjectifs comme les autres. Ex: sans vouloir heurter personne, "Je l'ai épousée, désormais elle est mienne!"


----------



## Aoyama

Bon, comme dit Me Cap. :


> Je vais m'arrêter là puisque chacun campe sur ses positions


.
En période estivale, le camping est de mise d'ailleurs ...


----------

